# Alabama Corn Hole Boards



## grbrico (Feb 16, 2012)

Here are some Alabama corn hole boards that I made for my brother who lives in Alabama. This set was a whole lot easier to make since I used the Kreg Pocket Hole Jig. No more wood putty for me. 
I used my 3/4 hp Ryobi router on the edges of the boards. I used a 3/8 round over bit. These boards are hand painted and poly. I made the stencil at work out of 22ga stainless steel. Used the water jet to cut it out. I also made a stencil to go around the hole in the board. It is made out of stainless also. I line up the I.D with the whole in the board and then just go around with the xacto knife.

Greg


----------



## Blind Freddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Being an Aussie from Down Under - could you please explain what a Corn Hole Board is used for and individualised for the owner?
regards, Blind Freddy.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

What is Corn Toss, Cornhole, Bean Bag and Bean Toss?

It's horse shoes, without the risk of physical injury.


----------



## grbrico (Feb 16, 2012)

Blind Freddy said:


> Being an Aussie from Down Under - could you please explain what a Corn Hole Board is used for and individualised for the owner?
> regards, Blind Freddy.


 For those that do not know: The corn hole game gets the name from the corn kernels that are used in the bags that you throw towards the hole in the boards. There are two boards that are set up across from each other and you score points by getting a bag on the board or into the hole. First one to 21 wins the game. 

The pic below lets you see how the boards sit during a game.

Greg


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

we have played this game many times on the beach in florida when visiting my parents.

my wife just a few days ago got me a set for my birthday.

it is a fun activity. very similar to horseshoes with bean bags and a hole instead of horseshoes and stakes.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, my first guess was wrong. My first thought was something to hold corn cobs, in an outhouse. Just shows I'm older than most of you guys.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

LOLOLOLOL....Theo


----------

